# Quality Raws



## 850gator (Jan 27, 2016)

Have any of y'all used QR, basicstero, or Landmark for Raws? I'm interested in saving some money by home brewing and I don't particularly trust Eroid, meso, etc..


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 27, 2016)

U make it sound like brewing your own gear is as simple as making an omlet....Save your money by not home brewing and find yourself a quality UGL....


----------



## 850gator (Jan 27, 2016)

Not sure how it sounds like that. I'm well aware of the costs, the materials needed, and the general process (via basskiller's recipe's). A guy I train with was home brewing up until he got married 3 years ago and is going to help me. It is definitely a lot cheaper (albeit riskier) in the long run.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 27, 2016)

buy from a ugl when you find one.  unless you are going to run a lot of gear for a long time, its not cheaper.  

Ive been using aas for 11yrs and wouldnt brew it if ment stopping aas or to keep on.  & my bro is even a chemist from a big ten Univ.  

GL man


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 27, 2016)

850gator said:


> Not sure how it sounds like that. I'm well aware of the costs, the materials needed, and the general process (via basskiller's recipe's). A guy I train with was home brewing up until he got married 3 years ago and is going to help me. It is definitely a lot cheaper (albeit riskier) in the long run.



Its not cheaper.  You also mentioned nothing about hygiene. You aren't baking cakes. You are producing a sterile injectable. There is quite a bit that can go wrong in the process.


----------



## 850gator (Jan 27, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Its not cheaper.  You also mentioned nothing about hygiene. You aren't baking cakes. You are producing a sterile injectable. There is quite a bit that can go wrong in the process.



That's because I was asking about 3 different sources. Not how to home brew.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jan 27, 2016)

Three sources for cheap Raws homebrew is what your post says


----------



## 850gator (Jan 27, 2016)

Actually it asks if any one has used 3 sources that I already know about in an attempt to get some reviews or feedback on those 3 sources. Not to get anyone to give me sources.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jan 27, 2016)

I think you should read your OP again dude


----------



## 850gator (Jan 27, 2016)

Quality Raws, Basicstero, and Landmark are all sources. Eroids and meso are review forums I said I don't trust. Wtf is so confusing about that?


----------



## tunafisherman (Jan 27, 2016)

ladies, calm down here.

First, if you are experienced or know someone who is experienced in home brewing, then it shouldn't be a problem to find or have a legitimate source.  If you are not an experienced home brewer and are following online recipes, there is a lot that can go wrong, even under the tutelage of an "experienced" guy, and even more so under the tutelage of an "experienced" guy who doesn't know any sources.  The ones you listed I wouldn't trust to send me protein powder.

You say you don't trust Eroids and meso, but what makes you trust us here? (I mean, we are a good group of dudes, but it's not like you know anyone and can knock on their door if you get screwed).

Second, what raws are you looking for?  I know someone here is a fan of yamroot (or something like that) and can hook you up.  If you are asking for raws for making a schedule 3 drug, take that nonsense back to Eroids.  Even if someone had that, they sure as shit wouldn't broadcast it on a forum.

Finally, when you say you want to save money, have you factored in having a sterile room to do it in, vials, filters, solvents, etc.  It can be pricey to make your own gear, and even more so if you fail to sterilize correctly.


----------



## SuperBane (Jan 27, 2016)

I can understand your frustration when you're asking for help. Frankly imho you are better off locating a source board or a board that sources. Get acquainted with some fellas on whatever that particular forum is and ask your question there.

The important thing that you missed is this isn't a source board although there is a place to ask questions yet hardly anyone on this board brews their own and if they did they're probably pretty discreet about it rather than shooting their mouth off to a new member.

Keep searching for reviews on what you're trying to locate. 

I had the same idea you had once and I never found a direct source for raws so I put the idea out of my head and moved along. I wouldn't even bother with the headache any longer.

Good luck in your journey / search


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jan 27, 2016)

Eroids is a joke just FYI and meso I'm not a member of or been there very much. If you do happen to find a source that someone has mentioned or has alot of good feed back don't pull the trigger right away , sit and read and look into them as much as you possibly can. Wait a couple months see if the reviews or the info change in anyways. All I'll say is this is a marathon not a sprint dude , do yourself a favor and be patient so you don't waste your hard earned money !! 

P.s. I read you op wrong that's my bad bro


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 28, 2016)

850gator said:


> Quality Raws, Basicstero, and Landmark are all sources. Eroids and meso are review forums I said I don't trust. Wtf is so confusing about that?



Aww this is cute.  He got his panties in a bunch. 

You guys are all meanies.


----------



## stonetag (Jan 28, 2016)

Tren4Life said:


> Aww this is cute.  He got his panties in a bunch.
> 
> You guys are all meanies.


 Some, meaner than others!!


----------



## stonetag (Jan 28, 2016)

stonetag said:


> Some, meaner than others!!


----------



## stonetag (Jan 28, 2016)

Fukin computer!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 28, 2016)

Tren4Life said:


> Aww this is cute.  He got his panties in a bunch.
> 
> You guys are all meanies.



And you use to lead the pack, you're getting soft.
This my official vote for you to be S4L again until you get back on the nectar.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 28, 2016)

Beedeezy said:


> And you use to lead the pack, you're getting soft.
> This my official vote for you to be S4L again until you get back on the nectar.



You can carry the torch till I get my head right again.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 28, 2016)

Tren4Life said:


> You can carry the torch till I get my head right again.



Shoes too big for me to fill brother. 
Thanks for believing in me though, maybe one day sensei Steel.


----------



## Lioness (Feb 10, 2016)

absolutely not cheaper, you crash a batch, you lose a shipment.... just watching is not the same as doing it, I agree find a good ugl


----------



## DrBanner (Feb 10, 2016)

Why does answering someones question always end up with a bunch of douche answers. Guy only asked if anyone had used any of the three he listed. If you haven't why not just say you haven't. If you have then an actual legit answer on yes they are or no they are not any good would suffice. He may not have a way to get a legit UGL or he may actually want to become one. Man just trying to get some info.


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 10, 2016)

DrBanner said:


> Why does answering someones question always end up with a bunch of douche answers. Guy only asked if anyone had used any of the three he listed. If you haven't why not just say you haven't. If you have then an actual legit answer on yes they are or no they are not any good would suffice. He may not have a way to get a legit UGL or he may actually want to become one. Man just trying to get some info.




You must be new here.

Welcome to UGBB.


----------



## WildCat1999 (Feb 17, 2016)

gymrat827 said:


> buy from a ugl when you find one.  unless you are going to run a lot of gear for a long time, its not cheaper.
> 
> Ive been using aas for 11yrs and wouldnt brew it if ment stopping aas or to keep on.  & my bro is even a chemist from a big ten Univ.
> 
> GL man



I homebrew all the time....I can make 10x more gear for the same price as purchasing 1 cycle...how is it not cheaper?  Lab supps are cheap also.


----------



## WildCat1999 (Feb 17, 2016)

Lioness said:


> absolutely not cheaper, you crash a batch, you lose a shipment.... just watching is not the same as doing it, I agree find a good ugl



I have never lost a shipment or had a batch crash...its easier than making brownies out of ready-made mix bought at HEB.


----------



## WildCat1999 (Feb 17, 2016)

tunafisherman said:


> ladies, calm down here.
> 
> First, if you are experienced or know someone who is experienced in home brewing, then it shouldn't be a problem to find or have a legitimate source.  If you are not an experienced home brewer and are following online recipes, there is a lot that can go wrong, even under the tutelage of an "experienced" guy, and even more so under the tutelage of an "experienced" guy who doesn't know any sources.  The ones you listed I wouldn't trust to send me protein powder.
> 
> ...



Wow...where do you people get your information....

YOu do not need a sterile room.  Vials are 20$ for 25 10cc in volume already sterile.  A gram of test is less than 1.50$.  BA and BB is about 10$ for a 50 cc vial and that lasts for around 50 vials.  Filters are less than 5$ each. In a nutshell I can make (10) 10cc vials of test E 300mg/ml for around $40 and can resell between 30 and 50$ each.  That is about an 800% markup.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 17, 2016)

WildCat1999 said:


> Wow...where do you people get your information....
> 
> YOu do not need a sterile room.  Vials are 20$ for 25 10cc in volume already sterile.  A gram of test is less than 1.50$.  BA and BB is about 10$ for a 50 cc vial and that lasts for around 50 vials.  Filters are less than 5$ each. In a nutshell I can make (10) 10cc vials of test E 300mg/ml for around $40 and can resell between 30 and 50$ each.  That is about an 800% markup.



If you're making this shit on an open kitchen counter, you're an irresponsible ****.

Not it doesn't have to be an operating room but should be pretty close.


----------



## dx915 (May 30, 2016)

Anyone tried Landmark raw? How is the quality?


----------



## DreamChaser (May 31, 2016)

The lack of sense in some people amazes me....


----------



## Jada (May 31, 2016)

WildCat1999 said:


> Wow...where do you people get your information....
> 
> YOu do not need a sterile room.  Vials are 20$ for 25 10cc in volume already sterile.  A gram of test is less than 1.50$.  BA and BB is about 10$ for a 50 cc vial and that lasts for around 50 vials.  Filters are less than 5$ each. In a nutshell I can make (10) 10cc vials of test E 300mg/ml for around $40 and can resell between 30 and 50$ each.  That is about an 800% markup.



This is y I requested  a thumbs down ... fkin retart


----------



## Jada (May 31, 2016)

Raws.. raws.. raws... wtf.


----------



## SFGiants (May 31, 2016)

WildCat1999 said:


> Wow...where do you people get your information....
> 
> YOu do not need a sterile room.  Vials are 20$ for 25 10cc in volume already sterile.  A gram of test is less than 1.50$.  BA and BB is about 10$ for a 50 cc vial and that lasts for around 50 vials.  Filters are less than 5$ each. In a nutshell I can make (10) 10cc vials of test E 300mg/ml for around $40 and can resell between 30 and 50$ each.  That is about an 800% markup.



This is absurd and 850gator you're ignorant for liking this stupidity!

Just a thought but I'll share it, most people don't know how to use a filter especially the shit syringe type they blow the filter fast as heck!

I do not like people thinking it's easy for all to do it's not, it's easy for the experienced and educated after learning 1st hand for quite a bit of time not easy for just anyone to do though. But then there are things even hard for the most experienced!

Ever notice not everyone can make certain things, keep them from crashing best as possible and the least amount of pain and lumps?

Why is it 8 0ut 0f 10 people that make the same easy shit but only 2 can make it pain free and smooth?

Ever notice a true pro will tell you something may crash or hurt while others always claim best to be and pain free never a crash?

3 things to always look out for, greedy. lies and stupidity!


----------



## pg8629 (Jun 19, 2016)

Flyingdragon said:


> U make it sound like brewing your own gear is as simple as making an omlet....Save your money by not home brewing and find yourself a quality UGL....



Actually sourcing raws for oral steroids especially var is allot cheaper. Especially if the lab let's u order a few grams to have tested before u purchase in bulk in long run u can save a ton of cash. Also brewing your own gear isn't that hard. Anyone with highschool ed and highschool chem 101 can brew gear it's not hard at all lol. Especially brewing up a batch of test cyp is so easy to do lol. Brewing your own gear for personal use is the way 2 go


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jun 19, 2016)

Until the place your buying from gives you pure var to test then when you order your 600 gms or k or w.e. They send dbol or you get 100% pure flower or something lol

You can't beat a good ugl bc they have quality gear and time + money it's cheaper just to buy then home brew and less headaches and less shit getting shipped to your house po box w.e.


----------



## pg8629 (Jun 21, 2016)

Redrum1327 said:


> Until the place your buying from gives you pure var to test then when you order your 600 gms or k or w.e. They send dbol or you get 100% pure flower or something lol
> 
> You can't beat a good ugl bc they have quality gear and time + money it's cheaper just to buy then home brew and less headaches and less shit getting shipped to your house po box w.e.



That's why u only order 10 grams at a time. And not be a greedy fool u dnt need 600 grams of var unless u want to get arrested and start a ugl. Also if ur a steady costomers and ordering in bulk every month I'm pretty sure company not going to rip you of. That's why u never buy raws from a domestic source u go str8 to the source that makes not a domestic who claims there a supper when there just middle man buying from over seas and reselling. I bet you have ur own ugl so ur going to come up with an excuse and put down sourcing your own raws. Because u want people to keep being un informed and use ugl to keep your pockets full. But I don't fall for that. I been an importer of goods from all over the world for years. That's what I do for a living I import goods into usa. So I have and know contacts every where. So ur bs not going to work on me lol. I bet u do same thing import raws or just hating because u don't have a legit source. Stop being a hater man. And dbol and var are two way different chemicals I dought a company going to give u dbol instead when u order var you'll know don't take a rocket science to figure that one out dude.


----------



## Amber Jones (Jun 21, 2016)

Quality Raws, Basicstero, and Landmark are all sources, but I think they price have little high, the SR is better


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jun 21, 2016)

Ya so we should take your word for it with your hole 2 posts . You must be a shill for them


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jun 21, 2016)

Double post


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 22, 2016)

pg8629 said:


> That's why u only order 10 grams at a time.And not be a greedy fool u dnt need 600 grams of var unless u want to get arrested and start a ugl.Also if ur a steady costomers and ordering in bulk every month* I'm pretty sure company not going to rip you of.* That's why u never buy raws from a domestic source u go str8 to the source that makes not a domestic who claims there a supper when there just middle man buying from over seas and reselling.* I bet you have ur own ugl so ur going to come up with an excuse and put down sourcing your own raws. Because u want people to keep being un informed and use ugl to keep your pockets full.* But I don't fall for that. I been an importer of goods from all over the world for years. That's what I do for a living I import goods into usa. So I have and know contacts every where. So ur bs not going to work on me lol.* I bet u do same thing import raws or just hating because u don't have a legit source.* Stop being a hater man. And dbol and var are two way different chemicals I dought a company going to give u dbol instead when u order var you'll know don't take a rocket science to figure that one out dude.



1) That's almost the funniest shit yet.

2) See I was waiting for that one. Now that's funny shit!! Red you're such a conniving lil UGL bruh

3) Of course he imports his own raws...he has a UGL dork. Hellooooo!!!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 22, 2016)

He knows contacts every where brahhh. Every where. He's fukking tony montanna of the gear world brahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 22, 2016)

The best and safest raws come from people you can't Google!

Nobody knows who they are unless you're tied in deep enough to know them or a good bro gives you and introduction, same with an UGL.


----------



## Amber Jones (Jun 30, 2016)

there are many fake suppliers online, so u should make sense and take care of, I know a company in China is very good called SR health company, i'm not sure the name is right, hope can help u ,good luck


----------

